# Black Willow grain?



## BBEpoxy (Dec 22, 2019)

Is this Black willow? Anyone have good pics of the grain or finished products?

Found on the banks of the Mississippi River in Southeast Louisiana.


----------



## phinds (Dec 22, 2019)

I have no idea whether or not that's black willow but my site shows 5 differnt sample pieces black willow / Salix nigra


----------

